# DIY Field Phones



## LongRiflePrepper (Feb 21, 2015)

I've been looking into field phones for quite a while, and last year I considered saving up my birthday money to buy a set of TA-312 Vietnam Era field phones for $250.









But then I realized: "The price is high since it is both functional and a piece of history." I don't really need it too much for the historical value, I need it for the purpose.

So, I looked into homemade versions.

*METHOD 1:*

I found a set of two cheap chinese phones on dealextreme for about 20-30 dollars. I thought I could get this, buy some 
Plano shotgun ammo boxes, and put them in there.

There are some problems with this method:

-Phones have a small maximum distance ( about 650 feet )
-Made in China (I think I may have an allergy to that)

So, I looked to even more of a homebuilt alternative which is better.

*METHOD 2:*
Check this forum post out:

Homebrew Field Telephone (Updated) - AR15.Com Archive









This makes use of simple electronic components and an old desk or wall phone. Something like a Western Electric Model 500.

I'm not too good with phones yet, and I have yet to learn more. If anybody knows anything that can help me, do post.
This method can be further modified to introduce a DTMF dial pad, some signal lights, etc.
This is the best method available.

The easiest way to do it is to get 2 line testing phones (lineman's phones), and to wire them up together. But I'd rather make my own purpose-built phone.

So, if anybody can help me make the phone, I'd gladly appreciate it.

-Dennis


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Intresting post, I've seen dozons of those old phones at flea markets for cheap. Makes me want to try it out myself!


----------



## LongRiflePrepper (Feb 21, 2015)

I think that secure wire-to-wire communications are great things to have in WROL/SHTF.

Safe, reliable, low-cost, and easy to repair.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I have not thought about this before but..... The electricians that work in plants. "phone out" wires before terminating them in the boxes. It can be hundreds of yards from the pannel box to the control room. I do not know exactly what they do but it is a simple corded reciever only with a 9 volt taped to it. I will text a friend and see how it is rigged. I do know that the battery is only on 1 receiver.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The ones we have around were picked up at gun shows and flea markets for cheap.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

You can find some of those old TA series field phones, SOROKs, RS1s and even early model RT1523A/Bs and PRC77s are surp stores and gun shows sometimes

The RT1523F/G we had in Group and other units I was in had terminals in the back for wire-to-wire comms, not sure if thr PRC77 had - didnt get to touch it much

FM 21-75 is all about communications and 21-40 is about wired/telephonic comms in general. 

Its very secure, low cost and if you can score some RL reels on the cheap you can setup some decent comms terminals

On fort campbells back 40 it has buried wire everywhere with lime green receivers probably every 1000ft or so - could use em for mission comms or for emergencies and it always worked

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I can finally get rid of my two cans and string. Thanks for the post.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry, just practicing

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> FM 21-75 is all about communications and 21-40 is about wired/telephonic comms in general.


 @AnotherSOFSurvivor Not sure on this, but 21-40 is Defence against chemical attack, there is a chapter in 21-75 on wired comm, in chapter 7.

*Rancher*


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

azrancher said:


> @AnotherSOFSurvivor Not sure on this, but 21-40 is Defence against chemical attack, there is a chapter in 21-40 on wired comm, in chapter 7.
> 
> *Rancher*


Yeah roger that sorry, missed the chapter part

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> You can find some of those old TA series field phones, SOROKs, RS1s and even early model RT1523A/Bs and PRC77s are surp stores and gun shows sometimes
> 
> The RT1523F/G we had in Group and other units I was in had terminals in the back for wire-to-wire comms, not sure if thr PRC77 had - didnt get to touch it much
> 
> ...


 Were used on ranges in many ways . As a back up to other forms of como. ,to talk with firing line.
Send many hours hiding wire .


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Were used on ranges in many ways . As a back up to other forms of como. ,to talk with firing line.
> Send many hours hiding wire .


Legacy is always more reliable

You familiar with this new fangled "WIN-T" Sat based digital systems we use now, Top? Absolute junk

Nothing says "blow me up" quite like 9 antennas hanging off the truck

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Legacy is always more reliable
> 
> You familiar with this new fangled "WIN-T" Sat based digital systems we use now, Top? Absolute junk
> 
> ...


 Modern is good but forgetting the old and simple can be deadly. High tech magnifies the soldiers ability to destroy and kill....when it works and the batteries aren't dead.
We do more now with a PLT than we did with an entire company in my life time.


----------



## dsk (4 mo ago)

This is an old thread, but wiewing the news you may see that the Ukraine soliders still use bakelite field telephones.


----------

